# ANA Inspiration Preview & Pairings (the year's first major championship)



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA moves to Rancho Mirage, California this week for the year's first major championship. 
This will be the first year that this tournament (formerly the Kraft Nabisco Championship) will be sponsored by All Nippon Airways. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: ANA Inspiration Preview & Pairings (The year's first Major Championship)


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1	Morgan Pressel	-5	
2	Ai Miyazato	-4	- 
T3	Gwladys Nocera	-3	
T3	So Yeon Ryu	-3	
T3	Juli Inkster	-3	
T3	Alison Walshe	-3	
T7	Na Yeon Choi	-2	
T7	Austin Ernst	-2 
T7	Charley Hull	-2	

For complete scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: ANA Inspiration Preview & Pairings (The year's first Major Championship)


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Sei Young Kim	-7	
2	Morgan Pressel	-5	
T3	Brittany Lincicome	-4	
T3	Jenny Shin	-4	
T3	Catriona Matthew	-4	
T6	Moriya Jutanugarn	-3	
T6	Stacy Lewis	-3	
T6	Mirim Lee	-3	
T6	So Yeon Ryu -3	
T6	Angela Stanford	-3 
T6	Lexi Thompson	-3	
T6	Shanshan Feng	-3	

For complete score board: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: ANA Inspiration Preview & Pairings (The year's first Major Championship)


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'd love to see Brittany Lincicome win it.


----------

